# Reisebericht: Die BIG6! in den Dolomiten



## Rabbit (14. September 2004)

So, nachdem nun fast 2 Wochen nach unserer Rückkehr vergangen sind will ich mal versuchen das "Erlebte" in Worte zu fassen.

*Tag 0, Tag der Anreise* (zumindest für die "Hamburger")

Anreisetag für unseren diesjährigen Bikeurlaub in die Dolomiten (Südtirol, Seiser ALm) war ursprünglich Montag der 23. August. Kurzfristig teilte uns unser Quartiermeister Thorsten (Pan) jedoch mit, daß er Zwecks Übergabe der FeWo bereits Sonntag anreisen müßte und Fragte, wer denn dann schon mitkommen wolle. Da Olaf (Thol) jedoch am Samstagnacht noch Schicht hatte, beschloßen wir aus dem Raum Hamburg wie geplant erst am Montag anzureisen. Die Buddies aus dem Raum Hannover reisten dann allerdings schon geschlossen am Sonntag an.
Da ich nun Montagmorgen früh aus den Federn mußte, ging ich zeitig gegen etwa 21:00h ins Bett.
Irgend wann mitten in der Nacht (so kam es mir wenigstens vor) wurde ich durch das klingeln meines Handys jäh aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Was ist passiert? Wer ruft mitten in der Nacht an? Im Display erschien der Name von Pan. Denen wird doch wohl auf den Weg nach Italien nix passiert sein. Zunächst konnte ich kaum was verstehen, hörte sich nach Party an. So war es dann auch. Wie mir Thorsten erklärte war in Kastelruth ein Stadtfest. Nachdem ich noch kurz mit Volker und Heinz gesprochen hatte schaute ich auf die Uhr. Es war erst 23:00h. Nun denn, das kann ja ein anstrengender Urlaub werden, dachte ich. Tagsüber Tour, Abends Aprés-Bike, morgens wieder früh aus den Federn ... 

Wie auch immer, am Montag klingelte gegen 5:30h der Wecker. Um 7:30h holte ich Gregor (gage_) in der City ab und um 8:30h waren wir in Horst bei Maschen um Olaf einzusammeln. Nach einem kurzen Frühstück ging es ... fast schon los. Gregor fiel ein, daß er seinen Helm vergessen hatte. Also nochmal rein nach HH. Natürlich genau zur Rush-Hour über die Elbbrücken 
Mit etwa 1,5 stündiger Verspätung machten wir uns dann auf in Richtung Süden. Die Fahrt verlief recht problemlos ohne nennenswerten Stau. Kurz vor Füssen bot sich uns dann folgendes Bild:







Österreich war dann schnell durchfahren und so erreichten wir gegen 21:30h die FeWo auf der Seiser Alm wo uns die "Vorhut" einen herzlichen Empfang bereitete. Den ersten Abend ließen wir dann bei dem einen oder anderem Bierchen ausklingen!

to be continued ...


----------



## Smash (15. September 2004)

Moin Rabbit!

Hoffe Ihr habt auch so schönes Wetter gehabt wie wir Ende Juni - Anfang Juli in den Dolomiten  

Vielleicht kann man ja auf diesem Weg das Erlebte mal austauschen? Wir waren auch am 1. Tag über die Seiser Alm gestartet.... Was für ein Zufall...

Einige Bilder findest Du in meiner  Galerie  unter 'Ronda Piccola'.

Schönen Gruß aus der Nordheide, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (15. September 2004)

Nun ja, in einem Mandantengespräch anfang des Jahres über möglichst steuerneutrale Unternehmensnachfolge und kreative Gestaltung der Verteilung der Erbmasse auf die vorhandenen Blagen stellte sich heraus, dass eben jener Mandant unter anderem eine schicke FeWo direkt auf der Seiser Alm sein eigen nennt. 

Wow! Das is ja mitten in den Dolos! Und ne Unterkunft für unseren just da geplanten Bike-Urlaub hatten wir noch nicht aufmachen können. Also frech nachgehakt, ob diese wohl gegen ein geringes Entgelt mal von mir und ein paar Kumpls für 10 Tage frequentiert werden könne. Klar, kein Problem. Super!

Kurz bevor es losgehen sollte erhielt ich einen Anruf, ob die Anreise nicht schon am Sonntag erfolgen könne. Mir wars recht; weniger LKW-Verkehr verhieß entspanntes Durchrollen.

Am Sonntag, 22.08., 6:30 Uhr sind wir (Hattrick,Foxi, Pan) gen Südtirol aufgebrochen. Über MUC, GAP, Insbruck (Maut!), Brenner (nochmal Maut!) und Klausen (3te Maut) nach Kastelruth sind wir dann 16:30 rauf zur Seiser Alm.

Irgendwo auf den Serpentinen hier rauf eröffnete sich uns dann der erste Blick auf das imposante Felsmassiv des Schlern und weiter oben dann auf Langkofel und Plattkofel, von der untergehenden Sonne in ein majestätisches goldrot eingefärbt - Gänsehaut-Feeling!

Nach erfolgter Wohnungsübergabe und letzten Tips für nette Ausflüge (bei einer Flasche Südtiroler Blauburgunder - seeehr nett!) machten wir im gegenüber liegenden Sporthotel noch das Frühstück für 08:00 am nächsten morgen klar und enterten um 19:00 den letzten Bus runter nach Kastelruth, um noch eine Kleinigkeit zu essen (auf der Seiser Alm sind um diese Zeit - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die wir dato noch nicht kannten - die Bürgersteige hoch geklappt).

Also die nächstbeste Pizzeria - sie war nicht die schlechteste - geentert und gefuttert. Anschließend noch ein Verdauungsspaziergang durch Kastelruth gemacht - und siehe da: wir trudelten mitten in das Mittsommernachtsdorffest dieses beschaulichen Dörfchens mit Bierständen, Fressbuden, Trachtengruppen, dem Trio "Dolomiten Echo", anderer komischer Musik und einheimischen Gröhl-Gesängen - wir amüsierten uns köstlich!!

An diesem Ereignis wollten wir natürlich die Nachzügler teilhaben lassen und klingelten spontan Rabbit aus dem Bett, berichteten ihm brühwarm, was er gerade versäumte und ließen ihn so wenigstens akkustisch unsere ausgelassene Urlaubsstimmung mitgenießen.

Als nach der Mitternachtsstunde der Spuk begann ein Ende zu nehmen und die Bierbuden dicht machten, standen wir ebenso (nämlich dicht) mitten in Kastelruth und versuchten mit Hilfe der jugendlichen Dorfbevölkerung ein Taxi zu ordern - vergeblich! Es drohte ein 12km-Fußmarsch mit 800hm.

Irgendwie stolperten wir nochmals in die Pizzeria, soffen noch ein paar Pils und erklärten uns bereit, jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden Preis zu zahlen - man möge uns nur bitte,bitte,bitte ein Taxi organisieren. Und siehe da, nach einer dreiviertel Stunde tauchte ein selbiges auf und brachte uns für 10 EUR pro Nase zurück zu unseren Betten - 03:00, geil wars!!!

Das Frühstück am nächsten Tag haben wir dann, nachdem wir um 10:15 eintrudelten - seit 10:00 war das Buffet abgeräumt - auch noch bekommen. 
Sehr nett, die Italiener!
Anschl. unstrukturiertes rumchillen in der Wohnung und gegen 14:00 aufgerafft, um in Kastelruth einzukaufen.

Um 17:30 haben wir dann doch tatsächlich noch eine kleine Tour unternommen. Die erste Pause legten wir nach nicht einmal vier Kilometern ein - verdammte Schei$$e! Soooo steil hatte ich die Alpen gar nicht in Erinnerung. Aber das Wetter war Klasse und die Aussichten...ach was solls, das muß man einfach mal selbst gesehen haben.

Die Tour führte rauf zur Mahlknechthütte, über den Duron-Pass ins Val Duron, von dort hoch zur Plattkofelhütte und über Murmeltierhütte wieder runter nach Saltria . Gegen 20:00 waren wir zurück. Das waren keine 20km/1000hm - mir hats dennoch gereicht fürs erste. Fotos von dieser Tour gibts nicht - keiner von uns wollte an diesem Tag diesen zusätzlichen Balast tragen.

Gegen 21:30 erschien dann die HH-Gang. Ausladen, Zimmer beziehen. Danach noch ein wenig klönen, kiffen, Kante geben und gegen Mitternacht ab in Bett.

So, Rabbit, hab hier kannst Du wieder übernehmen.


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2004)

*Tag 1: Plattkofel-/Langkofel-Umrundung* 

Gegen 7:30h werkeln die ersten in der Küche rum. Das Zeichen für das allgemeine Aufstehen. Für die "Gang" aus HH eröffnet sich erstmals der Blick auf das Panorama der Dolomiten. Wir riskieren einen ersten Blick vom Balkon unserer FeWo auf den Croda del Lago und den Kesselkogel:






Wir starteten um ca. 10:30h von unserer FeWo am Sporthotel Floralpina (1659m) auf der Seiseralm . Temperatur etwa 20°C, bewölkt. Erster Check Point war die Dialer-Hütte (2145m). Hier oben wurde es merklich kälter, die Quecksilbersäule fiel auf etwa 14°C. Nach einer kurzen Pause bei heißer Zitrone, einer heißen Schokolade oder ähnlichem war zunächst einmummeln angesagt.

Wir folgtem dann dem Weg 594 zur Plattkofel Hütte (2300m). Nachdem wir den Kamm passierten bließ uns ein heftiger Wind um die Ohren, der sich auch immer wieder einstellte, sobald wir den Windschatten des gerade überquerenden Bergmassivs verließen.






Als wir die Plattkofel-Hütte selbst erreichten riß plötzlich kurz der Himmel auf und die Sonne ließ die Temperaturen kurzfristig auf etwa 23°C anstiegen. Also wieder Entkleiden!

Auf den Spuren von Friedrich-August (König und Kletterer) erreichten wir auf dem nach ihm benanntem Weg 557 die Friedrich-August-Hütte (2298m), nicht ohne die eine oder andere Schiebe-/Tragepassage bewältigen zu müssen. Da sich der Himmel zwischenzeitlich wieder bedeckte fiel die Temperatur wieder auf etwa 14°C.






Um heute auf unsere Höhenmeter zu kommen quälten wir uns noch knapp 200 Hm hoch auf das Rif. des Alpes (2484m). Hier legten wir unsere Mittagspause ein. Wie wir alle feststellen mußten bewahrheitete sich die Aussage man solle doch tunlichst vermeiden an der Bergstation einer Seilbahn eine Mahlzeit einzunehmen. Das Essen war einfach nur schlecht!
Als wir das Restaurant verließen zog sich der Himmel weiter zu. Die Temperatur fiel auf etwa 11°C. Wieder einmal mummelten wir uns mit allem ein was wir dabei hatten.

Der Rückweg führte uns zunächst runter zum Sellajoch (2100m). Durch die steinerne Stadt folgtem wir dem Weg 526/528 zur Comici-Hütte (2153m), wobei auch die steinerne Stadt großteils nur durch Tragen/Schieben überwunden werden konnte.






In der steinernen Stadt begann es zu regnen. Das Teilstück zur Comici-Hütte war gut fahrbar, allerdings war durch den einsetztenden Regen vorsicht geboten, gerade die felsigen Stücke auf dem Weg wurden sehr glatt.

Von der Comici-Hütte folgten wir weiter dem Weg 526/528, wobei ab hier eine längere Trage-/Schiebepassage bergab zu bewältigen war. Als sich der Weg dann teilte (Abzweiger 526A Richtung Langkofelhütte) folgtem wir weiter dem Weg 526/528 da uns dieser als eher fahrbar erschien, was sich nach kurzer Zeit auch bestätigen sollte. Auch der Regen hörte auf und an einem ausgetrocknetem Flussbett wo sich im Frühjahr die Tauwasserbäche hinunterstürzen kam wieder die Sonne heraus. Wie warm doch 14°C sein können bemerkte Volker an dieser Stelle noch ;-)

An der nächsten Teilung folgtem wir erst weiter dem Weg 526, dann 526B um an der Hütte auf dem Mont de Seura de Pana (2021m) zu erfahren, dass wir ein wenig falsch gefahren seien. Die nette Hüttenwirtin erklärte uns, dass wir zurück zum Abzweiger fahren müssten um den Weg 528 Richtung Monte-Pana zu nehmen. Eine Alternative bildete der direkte Weg hinunter über die Skipiste von dem man uns aber abriet.

Da wir heute schon genug geschoben/getragen hatten entschieden wir uns für Alternative 1, also den Weg zur Abzweigung ein Stück zurück zu fahren.
Der Weg 528 entpuppte sich als teilweise sehr steiler, grobschottriger Forstweg auf dem man es aber bei konzentrierter Fahrweise gut krachen lassen konnte.

Wie uns beschrieben wurde folgtem wir dann kurz über Monte-Pana weiter dem Forstweg (also nicht dem Weg 528) um nach kurzer Zeit auf den als MTB-Strecke ausgewiesenen Weg (30, 30A und 18) zurück auf die Seiser Alm zu fahren.

Dieses letzte Stück Forstweg, welches sich immer am Hang entlangschlängelte und fast nur noch bergab verlief machte uns allen richtig Spaß, insbesondere auch der Blick auf den Langkofel:






Zurück an unserer Unterkunft ließen wir den Tag Revue passieren und bei einem Bierchen ausklingen.

*Daten:* 
Strecke: 31 km
Höhenmeter: 1270
Fahrzeit: 3:45 Std.


----------



## Gerrit (15. September 2004)

Sach ma, Harry, führst du eigentlich Tagebuch? Oder wie merkt man sich den ganzen Kram? 

Ansonsten bis dato sehr netter Bericht -> *mehr davon!!!!!*


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2004)

Jep, dieses Jahr habe ich mir tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht eine Art Tagebuch zu führen. Da wir die Touren dieses Jahr aber überwiegend selbst geplant haben blieb schon da 'ne Menge hängen ...


----------



## Würfel (15. September 2004)

Harry, deine Berichte sind einfach nur  so jetzt ist aber wieder ruhe, damit der eigentliche lesefluß nicht gestört wird


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2004)

*Tag2: Rund um den Schlern*

Heute haben wir uns für die Tour rund um den Schlern entschieden. Auch, weil diese natürlich den legendären Knüppelsteig enthält.
Das Thermometer zeigte heute Morgen bereits 21°C  an. Es war bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten. Als wir gegen 9:45h die Bikes klar machten schien gerade die Sonne. Es versprach ein herrlicher Tag zu werden.






Wie schon am Vortag hieß es zunächst wieder den gleichen Weg hinauf zum Schutzhaus Dialer-Hütte (2145m) zu "drücken" . Da sich die Wolken zwischenzeitlich durchsetzten und der Sonne kaum eine Chance ließen fiel die Temperatur auf ca. 14°C ab. Heinz musste sich hier auf Grund von Problemen mit seinem Knie ausklinken. Nun führte die Route von der Dialer-Hütte weiter hoch zur Tierser-Alm (2440m). Der Wirtschaftsweg dort hinauf war dann noch steiler, als wir es schon vom Weg zur Dialer-Hütte gewohnt waren und musste zumindest von uns überwiegend schiebend bewältigt werden. Wieder einmal ging mir durch den Sinn, wer zum Geier auf die Idee kommt solch steilen Wege anzulegen. 






Nach einer kurzen Rast auf der Alm folgtem wir einem kurzen, schnellen Downhill auf einem breiten Wanderweg hinunter zum Fuß der Rotdornspitze (cima di terrarosso, 2665m). Hier gabelte sich der Weg. Der breite Weg führte hinunter ins Tal, wir folgtem dem Pfad weiter hoch zur Schlernalm der bald wieder einmal zur Kletterpassage mutierte, wo die Bikes häufig geschoben oder sogar getragen werden mussten.Zu diesem Zeitpunkt schob sich gerade eine Wolkenbank durch dieses Gebiet was zu einer Sichtweite von etwa 25m bis teilweise unter 50m führte.






Als wir nach dieser Kräftezerrenden Kletterpartie endlich das Hochplateu der Schlernalm erreichten lichtete sich die Wolkendecke ein wenig und die Sicht war wieder einigermaßen klar. Der nun folgende Horizontaltrail, der zunächst leicht bergab mit einigen kleineren Stufen und kleinen Steinen führte entlohnte aber für die zuvor geleistete Anstrengung.






Der weitere Weg zum nächsten Checkpoint, dem Schlernhaus (2450m), führte durch eine bizzare Felslandschaft, wobei auch hier wieder einige kürzere Schiebepassagen nötig waren. Am Schlernhaus legten wir unsere Mittagsrast ein und stärkten uns für die kommenden 1500Hm downhill welcher u.a. auch über den wohlbekannten Knüppelstieg führen sollte.






Als wir das Schlernhaus verließen fröstelte uns. Die Temperatur hier oben betrug nur noch etwa 11°C. 
Auf dem Weg 1 führte zunächst ein Trail in engen Serpentinen mit teilweise Stufen bis ca. 60 cm hinunter zum Sessel-Schwaige (1950m), der zumindest uns dazu nötigte an der einen oder anderen Stelle kurz abzusteigen und mir meinen ersten platten Reifen durch einen Snakebite bescherte. Ein weiterer, positiver Nebeneffekt der Höhenmetervernichtung war der Temperaturanstieg. Je niedriger wir kamen, je höher stieg die Quecksilbersäule, die hier bereits wieder knapp 20°C anzeigte. Weiter führte die Route nun durch die Teufelsschlucht über den bekannten Bohlenweg des Knüppelsteigs.






Als uns die Schlucht wieder ausspuckte lächelte uns die Sonne entgegen und wer dies nicht schon vorher getan hat enkleidete sich wieder auf ein sommerliches Outfit.
Nach einer weiteren kurzen Schiebepassage auf einem schnuckligem Trail, dem Weg 1+3 folgend, fuhren wir nun weiter hinunter bis zum Huber Weiher. Dieser ludt unwiderruflich zu einer weiteren kurzen Rast ein. Die Temperatur von ca. 28°C bei herrlichem Sonnenschein verleitet den einen oder andern schon fast dazu sich in den Teich zu stürzen, zumindest jedoch nutzen wir die Gelegenheit um mal die Füße in das kalte Naß zu tauchen und unsere Trikots zu trocknen.






Vorbei am Völser Weiher folgten wir nun dem Weiherweg (Weg Nr.2) hinunter bis Seis auf eine Höhe von etwa 1000m. Auch dieser Trail war ein weiterer Leckerbissen dieser Tour, der jedoch mir einen weiteren Snakebite und einen leichten Sturz bescherte, Thorsten sogar einen härten Abflug mit der Folge eines großflächig aufgekratzten/-geschürften Unterarmes. Das Bike soll nach Augenzeugenberichten einen doppelten Salto über ihn Hinweg gemacht haben.

Wegen der nun doch schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit, es war bereits 17:45h, machte ich den Vorschlag zur Talstation der Seilbahn zu fahren um sich mit dieser wieder hoch nach Kompatsch liften zu lassen. Alternativ stand der Anstieg über den Weg 3, 9 und 4 auf dem Plan, der aber wieder mit einigen Schiebepassagen bespickt gewesen wäre.

Da keiner mehr Lust auf weitere Schiebepassagen hatte fuhren wir zunächst gemeinsam das kurze Stück hinunter zur Talstationen. Volker, noch voller Tatendrang, beschloß hier nun kurzfristig weitere Höhenmeter zu sammeln und noch die Strasse zur Seiser Alm hoch zu drücken. Wohlgemerkt lagen damit noch 11 Kehren und etwa 800Hm vor ihm. Von diesem Tatendrang angesteckt schlossen sich Gregor und Olaf seinem Aufruf an. Einzig Thorsten und ich, von der Vernunft geleitet , blieben bei dem Entschluß die Seilbahn zu nehmen.

Nach einer kurzen Rast und einem kühlen Getränk machten sich gegen 18:25h die Titelaspiranten auf die Bergwertung also auf den Weg über den Asphalt hoch zur Seiser Alm während sich Harry und Thorsten das Spektakel aus der Gondel anschauten ;-)

Der weiter Bericht erfolgt nun natürlich aus der Sicht der Seilbahnfahrer:
An der Bergstation in Kompatsch angekommen machten wir uns in der Abendsonne auf den Weg zurück zu unserer Unterkunft am Sporthotel Floralpina. Zunächst war ein Stück Strasse zu fahren und dann fuhren wir auf dem Weg 3 noch einen schönen Abschlußtrail hinunter bis auf den Hof unserer Ferienwohnung. Gegen 19:30h waren wir am Ziel.
Wie erwartet sind die anderen etwa gegen 20:45h eingetroffen.

*Daten:* 
Strecke: 42,5 km
Höhenmeter: 2100 
Fahrzeit: 5:50 Std.

>Höhen-/Streckenprofil<


----------



## Pan (16. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *Tag2: Rund um den Schlern
> 
> Thorsten sogar einen härten Abflug mit der Folge eines großflächig aufgekratzten/-geschürften Unterarmes. Das Bike soll nach Augenzeugenberichten einen doppelten Salto über ihn Hinweg gemacht haben.
> (...)
> ...


*

Eigentlich isses ja nicht unbedingt mein Naturell - so einfach zu kneifen.

Aber der deftige Abgang hatte doch im mentalen Bereich heftigen Eindruck hinterlassen...ich wollte einfach nur möglichst schnell nach Hause.

Obwohl ich auch ehrlich zugeben muß, dass ich auch ohne Sturz hier ziemlich am Ende meiner Kräfte gewesen wäre...und mich Harry angeschlossen hätte.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder austrainierter.

Hoffentlich! *


----------



## Thol (16. September 2004)

... na dann will ich mal Rabbits *"Auszüge aus meinem kleinen schwarzen Tagebuch" *  versuchen mit einer kleinen Grafik darzustellen.

Die Grafik für die erste Tour gibt es unten als Link, da sie relativ groß    (~900kb) ist. 
Da mein HAC leider bei Kilometer 24 das Spinnen    begonnen  hat, stimmen meine Angaben nicht ganz.

@ Rabbit: WRITE ON    


>>KLICK HER<<


----------



## Thomas (17. September 2004)

Super Harry, weiterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2004)

*Tag 3: Regenerationstag*

Der Tag 3 ist relativ schnell "abgehakt", schließlich waren wir ja auch im Urlaub und so legten wir heute einen Regenerationstag ein.
Gegen 6:00h morgens zog eine Gewitterfront über das Gebiet der Seiseralm. Aufgeweckt wurde ich durch das prasseln des heftigen Regens an unser Fenster. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde war der Spuk vorbei.

Die Gewitterfront hat am Morgen jedoch sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen, seht selbst:






Meinen Wecker hatte ich auf 8:00h gestellt da wir heute auf jeden Fall zum Einkaufen fahren mussten. Das war allein durch die Tatsache unumgänglich, da Thorsten mit Erschrecken feststellen musste dass der Biervorrat gänzlich aufgebraucht war ;-)

Da das Gebiet der Seiseralm eine Verkehrsberuhigte Zone ist in welcher jeglicher Kfz Verkehr in der Zeit von 9:30h-16:00h untersagt ist und wir nicht so richtig in "Wallungen" kamen, machte ich den Vorschlag meinen Wagen noch vor 9:30h nach Kompatsch zu fahren und den Wagen dort abzustellen. Da jedoch alle einhellig der Meinung waren wir können auch später noch mit dem Bus zum Einkaufen fahren wurde meine Idee verworfen. Auch wäre der Parkplatz ja auch nicht kostenfrei gewesen (Gebühr: 4,- EUR). Die Temperatur gegen 9:00h betrug kalte 6°C. *brrr*

Wir ließen uns also viel Zeit mit dem Frühstück und nachdem gegen 10:30h die Sonne heraus kam und die Temperatur auf 14°C anstieg nutzen einige die Gelegenheit für einen Bikecheck. Besonderst intensiv tat sich Gregor hervor, der es nicht bei einem einfachen Check des Antriebssystems beließ sondern sein Bike fast auf Hochglanz polierte und teilweise sogar zerlegte. Die Bremsbelege wurden ausgebaut und mit Alkohol gereinigt und anschließend noch die Hinterradbremse entlüftet.






Zwischenzeitlich hatte sich Thorsten entschieden gegen Mittag nach Bozen zum Einkaufen zu fahren. Da Gregor Interesse anmeldete auch mitzukommen mussten wir nun warten bis er mit seinem Bikecheck fertig war. Heinz verzichtete freiwillig und so konnten wir gegen 14:00h mit nur einem PkW aufbrechen.

Unten in Bozen ließ uns der Sommer noch einmal seine ganze Kraft spüren. Temperaturen um die 24°C luden dazu ein auf dem Piazza in einem Restaurant Mittag zu essen und anschließend bei einen Bummel durch die bekannte Ladenpassage schlecht hin, die Laubengasse in Bozen, bei welchem es sich Thorsten nicht nehmen ließ Tiroler Speck, Käse und andere Spezialitäten (auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen will  ) zu erwerben.






Nachdem wir mit dem Einkaufsbummel fertig waren steuerten wir noch einen SPAR-Supermarkt an um den Lebensmittelvorrat wieder aufzufüllen. Gegen etwa 19:00h waren wir zurück an unserer Unterkunft wo wir dann beim Aussteigen aus dem Wagen fast erstarrt wären. Hier oben zeigte das Thermometer etwa 8°C an. 

Allerdings waren die Spuren der morgendlichen Gewitterfront wie "weggefegt":






Den Abend ließen wir dann wieder bei dem einen oder anderem Bierchem und dem Anschauen von Bildern unseres letzten Bikeurlaubes in Tirol (Inntal) ausklingen, die Gregor auf seinem Notebook mitgebracht hatte.


----------



## Pan (17. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *(...)und anschließend bei einen Bummel durch eine bekannte Ladenpassage(...) *


*


Das war die "Laubengasse", die wohl meist besuchte Straße Bozens.

Eingekauft habe ich dann auf dem "Obstmarkt".
Hier gibts ausser südländischen Früchten auch alle anderen italienischen lukullischen Spezialitäten zu erwerben.

Farbenprächtig!




*


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Das war die "Laubengasse", die wohl meist besuchte Straße Bozens.[/IMG]


Danke für den Hinweis, ich hab's kurz ergänzt. Allerdings war mir jetzt gar nicht mehr bewußt, daß Du an dem Tag in deinem schicken, lavendel-/rosa-/pinkfarbenem Freizeitdress unterwegs warst


----------



## skoske (17. September 2004)

Klasse Tour und noch bessere Fotos! Vor allem die Abendstimmung ist super gut gelungen!

Lasst noch mehr von Euch hören und sehen!


----------



## gage_ (19. September 2004)

Rabbit .. dass Du mit Deiner beigen Strickjacke zum braunen Rock an diesem Tag konsequent die modisch-erdigen Farbtoene dieses Sommers aufgetragen hast, faellt mir auch erst jetzt auf 

skoske .. die Stimmung _an den_ Abenden laesst sich auf den Photos allerdings nicht unbedingt immer ablesen ...


----------



## SR--71 (19. September 2004)

Cooler Bericht ... mehr davon...

...gut geschrieben...!!



Gruss SR--71


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2004)

*Tag 4: Rund um die Sella (Ronde Sella) oder die fünf Pässe Tour*
(im Nachhinein auch die Tour der Qualen) 

Für die Tour rund um die Sellagruppe war eine kurze Anreise mit den PkWs notwendig. In den Tourbeschreibungen ist überwiegend der Ort Wolkenstein als Ausgangspunkt angegeben. Wir parkten unsere Autos jedoch etwas oberhalb von Wolkenstein am Abzweiger (1870m) der (Bundes-) Strasse 243, die hoch zum Grödner Joch führt.

Erstes Ziel und damit auch der erste Pass war das Grödner Joch (2121m). Wir folgtem zunächst einem vielversprechend aussehenden Forstweg (Asphalt ist ja was für Warmduscher), mußten aber schon nach kurzer Fahrt feststellen, daß wir wieder voll das Fettnäpfen erwischt haben. Wieder einmal wurde der Weg so steil, daß der einfach nicht mehr Fahrbar war, selbst nicht mit dem 34er "Rentnerritzel" 
Wir hatten so nun zwar eine Serpentine abgekürzt (zumindest Streckenmäßig  ), folgtem aber nun weiter der Strasse bis hoch zum Pass.






Vom Grödner Joch führte ein Wanderweg in Richtung Kolfuschg (1622m) und  dort weiter Richtung Corvara (1510m). Anfangs über Wander- und Forstwege (Richtung Rif. Cherz) vorbei an einem Golfplatz und später ein Stück auf der Strasse erreichten wir den Campolongo Pass (1875 m).






Von diesem Pass führte rechts neben der Strasse ein Weg hinunter nach Arabba (1580 m). Der Weg 638, Anfangs noch ein Trail, mutierte später zu einem sehr steilen Forstweg.

Da es nun schon bereits etwa 13:30h war schlug ich vor hier die Mittagsrast einzulegen. Nach kurzer Diskussion wurde mein Vorschlag verworfen und man entschied sich die Rast oben an der Bergstation der Seilbahn zum Porta Vescovo (2480 m) zu machen. Es hieß die 800Hm drücken wir eben noch hoch. In der Karte war ein Fahrweg eingezeichnet, die kürzeste Strecke hoch zum Pass. Dieser fünfte Pass war eigentlich nicht Inhalt der Tourbeschreibung.

Blick von Arraba auf den Porta Vescovo:





Da Thorsten aber gerne den Bindelweg fahren wollte um dort das schöne Panorama auf den Lago di Fedaia und den Marmoladagletscher zu genießen wurde dieser eben schnell eingebaut.

Leider entpuppte sich dieser Weg, Anfangs noch Forstweg, später dann Trampelpfad über eine Skipiste der Güte schwarz, als Unfahrbar, weil zu steil und häufig auch fast schon Klettersteigkategorie. Heinz, der schon sehr früh zu der Einsicht kam, es wäre wohl nicht sehr vernünftig ein Bike etwa 800 Hm zu schieben/tragen, kehrte nach Arabba um, wollte dort ggf. Mittag essen und dann den Rückweg über die noch zwei verbleibenden Pässe auf der Strasse zurückzulegen.

Der "Fahrweg" hoch zum Porta Vescovo:





Alle anderen bissen sich zunächst weiter durch und schoben/trugen ihr Bike den Berg hoch. Das Ziel schon vor Augen wurden wir ein erstes Mal enttäuscht. Was wir zunächst als Ende, also dem Ziel erkannten war nur ein kleines Hochplateau. Völlig erschöpft wurde hier erst mal kurz pausiert, auch um die Gruppe mal wieder zu sammeln.

Von hier war jedoch das nun vermeintlich ausgemachte Ziel, die Bergstation einer Seilbahn zu erkennen. Das motivierte für den weiteren steilen Anstieg über den Trampelpfad in Serpentinen über die Skipiste. Während wir unsere Bikes weiter den Berg hochwuchteten kam von unten plötzlich ein Jeep den Berg hochgeschlichen (wir erreichten hier wieder den bis zu 40% steilen Fahrweg).
Kaum einer von uns hätte geglaubt, dass man hier noch mit einem Jeep hochfahren könnte, so steil war es teilweise und hier oben glich die Skipiste im Sommer eher einem Geröllfeld als einer Wiese.

Oben angekommen wurden wir ein weiteres Mal enttäuscht. Ein weiteres Hochplateau mit der Bergstation der zuvor ausgemachten Seilbahn (das war nur ein Skilift), welche sich gerade im Bau-/Umbau befand öffnete sich. In der Ferne war der Forst-/Versorgungsweg zu erkennen, der sich etwa weitere 100 Hm steil in die Höhe schlängelte.

Ein weiterer Einblick auf den Weg hoch zum Porta Vescovo:





OK, der Point of no Return war eh längst überschritten. So überquerten wir also, völlig erschöpft und daher nur noch im Schritttempo fahrend das Plateau um dann die Bikes weitere 100 Hm diesen Weg hochzuschieben. Immerhin war dieser doch tatsächlich durchweg schiebbar 

Eine letzte Kehre noch  geschafft  nein! Links am Hang sah man einen weiteren Weg, der sich in einer weiteren Serpentine zur Bergstation der Gondelbahn hinaufschlängelte. Das Ziel war jetzt wirklich in Sicht, aber für mich waren diese letzten etwa 150 Hm zu viel. Ich gab auf. Ich war völlig erschöpft, mein Magen knurrte schon seit Stunden und das Pordoijoch lockte in der Ferne mit seinen Gasthäusern, deren Terrassen in der Sonne blinkten. 

Von dieser Stelle führte ein als Mountainbikeweg ausgewiesener Schotterweg (auch Weg 680) hinunter auf die Strasse, die auf den zuvor erwähnten Pass führte. Auch Volker und Olaf waren vermutlich am Rande der Erschöpfung und schlossen sich mir an. Gregor und Thorsten, die bereits in der Serpentine standen, versuchten zwar alles uns noch mal zu motivieren was aber angesichts meines (unseres) Zustandes vergebens war. Hier kurz ein-/zwei  Bilder der beiden:

Der Lago und der Gletscher:





Thorsten auf dem Bindelweg:





Hätten wir doch nur auf Carsten "gehört".  

Die weitere Schilderung erfolgt nun aus Sicht der "Warmduscher" :
Als sich der ausgewiesene MTB-Weg und der Weg 680 teilten beschlossen wir den Weg 680 weiterzufahren, da sich dieser als wohl fahrbarer Singletrail darstellte und sich (wie aus der Karte ersichtlich) quasi horizontal am Hang weiterschlängelte. So würden wir auf diesem Weg fast ohne zusätzliche Höhenmeter den Pass erreichen.

Der Trail entpuppte sich dann auch als größtenteils fahrbar sofern man noch die nötige Konzentration und auch Kraft hätte. Fast jede kleine Gegensteigung zwang uns dazu wieder vom Rad abzusteigen und ein kurzes Stück zu schieben. Vermutlich mangelnde Konzentration und/oder Kraft wurde Olaf hier zum Verhängnis, verlor er doch das Gleichgewicht und purzelte etwa 2 m den Hang hinunter. Gott sei dank war der Hang hier dicht von Büschen und Sträuchern bewachsen, so dass er relativ weich fiel und sich keine Verletzungen zutrug.

Die Bergungsaktion war nicht ganz unkompliziert, schwebte Olaf doch förmlich auf den Sträuchern liegend, den Kopf gen Tal gerichtet, das Bike auf sich zwischen dicken Ästen. Er war ansprechbar, fühlte sich nach eigener Auskunft eigentlich prima, hätte nur das Gefühl so langsam den Halt zu verlieren. So sicherte ich ihn zunächst und rief lautstark nach Volker, der vorne gefahren war und daher den Unfall nicht mitbekam.

Glücklicherweise hörte er mich noch und eilte zur Hilfe. Gemeinsam konnten wir Olaf zunächst von seinem Bike befreien und dann ihm selbst helfen wieder auf die Füße zu kommen um ihm dann dabei zu helfen wieder den Weg zu erklimmen. Das war ein Schreck! 

Nach einer kurzen Beruhigungspause fuhren wir dann den Trail zu Ende, der etwa 2-3 Kehren unterhalb des Passes auf die Strasse führte. Wir fuhren  diese Kehren hoch zum Pass, wobei Volker, wohl noch der Kräftigste von uns, mit der Getränkebestellung vorrauseilte. Als wir am Pordoijoch (2239 m) ankamen strahlte uns Volker schon in der Sonne sitzend entgegen und nachdem wir uns zu ihm gesetzt hatten trafen auch schon die Getränke ein. 

Zwar gab es kein Gericht mehr a la carte, aber die noch zu habende Lasagne war wohl die beste Lasagne, die wir je gegessen haben (was sicher auch auf unseren Zustand zurückzuführen war).






Nun galt es vom Pordoijoch noch abzufahren und einen weiteren Pass zu erklimmen, das Sellajoch, den letzten Anstieg des heutigen Tages. Auf Grund unseres Zustandes beschlossen wir den Rest des Weges nur noch auf der Strasse zurückzulegen. Auf der Abfahrt vom Pordoijoch überholten wir dabei einige Autos. Am Abzweiger hoch zum Sellojoch vernichteten wir dabei etwa 450 Hm in einem bisher nicht bekanntem Tempo  

Vom Abzweiger (1805 m) galt es nun noch zum Sellajoch hochzukurbeln. Das einmalige Panorama und die immer noch wärmende Abendsonne gab die nötige Motivation auch diesen letzten Anstieg doch mit einer gewissen Zufriedenheit zu bewältigen.






Am Sellajoch (2244 m) angekommen genossen wir dort oben noch ein wenig die Abendsonne und bereiteten uns gerade für die letzte Abfahrt vor als wir Gregor die Strasse hoch kommen sahen. Wir warteten noch auf ihn und er überraschte uns noch mit einer Flasche Gatorader, von denen er uns jeweils ein wenig nippen ließ. Thorsten sollte auch nicht weit entfernt sein uns so wartet wir auch noch kurz auf ihn.

Die Sonne verschwand nun gerade hinter einem Höhenzug und es wurde plötzlich bitter kalt. Wir drei beschlossen daher nicht mehr darauf zu warten bis Thosten sich umgezogen hat und machten uns auf den Weg. Volker waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt seine Handschuhe abhanden gekommen, die er wohl oben am Pass irgendwo liegenließ und die vermutlich eine andere Person gebrauchen konnte.

Nach kurzer, schneller Abfahrt ließ es mir fast die Finger in meinen dünnen Langfingerhandschuhen gefrieren und dabei fiel mir ein, dass ich ja noch meine Winterhandschuhe im Rucksack habe. Die überließ ich daher bei der ersten Kehre (kurz vor der steinernen Stadt) Volker, dem wohl sonst bei der letzten Abfahr die Hände an den Bremsgriffen angefroren wären.

Auch bei dieser rasanten Abfahrt auf der Strasse überholten wir wieder einige Autos und kamen dann glücklich bei unseren Autos an, wo Heinz schon auf uns wartete. Hier unten erreichten uns noch wieder ein wenig Sonnenstahlen der Abendsonne und so war auch Heinz nicht durchgefroren. Nun galt es noch auf Gregor und Thorsten zu warten bevor wir die Heimreise antreten konnten. 

Wir machten uns schon erste Sorgen, wo die beiden blieben. So lange bräuchte doch Thorsten nicht um sich umzuziehen. Als sie endlich eintrafen erfuhren wir den Grund der kleinen Verzögerung. Die beiden sind noch einen Trail von der steinernen Stadt gefolgt und mussten daher noch wieder ein Stück zum Parkplatz hochschieben.

Das Abendprogramm gestaltet sich wie üblich 

*Daten:* 
Strecke: 48,7 km
Höhenmeter: 2100
Fahrzeit: 5:30 Std.


----------



## gage_ (19. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Die weitere Schilderung erfolgt nun aus Sicht der "Warmduscher"



Bei den "Kaltduschern" ist im Uebrigen nur die Reihenfolge eine andere gewesen, und die Seite des Berges .. wir haben erst gegessen, und uns _dann_ den Anstrengungen und Risiken fast horizontaler Trails am Hang gestellt, wenn auch mit besserer Aussicht 

Und der Weg vom Warm- zum Kaltduscher war ja wirklich nicht mehr weit. Von besagtem "Scheideweg" bis zu einem aelteren wandernden Ehepaar, von dem ich in der letzten Kurve willkommen geheissen wurde, bis zu Erfrischungsgetraenk, Mahlzeit und allerbester Aussicht duerften es noch etwa 15min gewesen sein.

Torsten und ich haben also auf der Bergstation nochmal ganz ordentlich Seele und vor allem den Blick baumeln bzw. schweifen lassen, und uns dann gestaerkt durch die zahlreichen schmackhaften Konsummoeglichkeiten wieder auf's Rad Richtung Bindelweg geschwungen - entgegen der Ratschlaege von Ortskundigen wurde natuerlich die steilere Einstiegslinie gewaehlt, was sich als durchaus verantwortbare Entscheidung herausgestellt hat.

Alle anderen Mountainbiker die nicht mit der Seilbahn gekommen waren, sind den Bindelweg uebrigens in die andere Richtung gefahren. Die Perspektive ist dann sicher besser (Absturzgefahr ), aber die Richtung die wir gefahren sind ist meiner Meinung nach netter, weil abfahrtslastig. In dieser Richtung groesstenteils fahrbar, vorausgesetzt man hat noch genug Kraft fuer die Gegenanstiege. Ich musste mir da allerdings auch nichts mehr beweisen ...

Die einzige Einkehrmoeglichkeit auf dem Bindelweg, die wahrscheinlich ausser zu Fuss oder MTB nur noch mit dem daneben geparkten Trial-Motorrad zu erreichen sein duerfte, haben wir selbstverstaendlich auch noch genutzt, zumal von der Terrasse der Huette noch einmal die geniale Aussicht auf Gletscher und Stausee zu geniessen war. Nach einem isotonischen, rehydrierenden und re-elektrolytisierendem Bier bzw. Cappuccino ging's dann weiter, bis wir am Ende noch auf einem schoenen, anspruchsvollen Trail bis zum Passo Pordoi hinunterfuhren.

Auch bei uns kam dann erstmal viel Asphalt ... notwendiges Uebel 

Der angesprochene Trail in der steinernen Stadt den wir uns als Tourabschluss an diesem Tag noch gegoennt haben, war dann uebrigens deutlich unbeschwerlicher als die Kletterpartie mit Fahrrad Tage zuvor


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei uns kam dann erstmal viel Asphalt ... notwendiges Uebel


 Mensch! Das könnte doch der Beginn einer wunderbaren Liebe sein!  Die nächste Transalp dann vielleicht doch mit dem Renner??  
















 NEIN! Bitte nicht schlagen!!  

 Im Ernst: Eure Berichte sind so was von lebendig, bitte mehr davon! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Hattrick (20. September 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch! Das könnte doch der Beginn einer wunderbaren Liebe sein!  Die nächste Transalp dann vielleicht doch mit dem Renner??
> 
> NEIN! Bitte nicht schlagen!!
> 
> ...



Die Seilbahn zum Porta Vescovo lockte nur kurz. Ich war ja nicht zum Spass dort    Der Magen knurrte und das Pordoijoch mit einer 38 ?! Kehrenauffahrt war schon ein echtes Schmankerl. (es kam mir nicht nur einmal der  Gedanke  mir mein RR unter den Hintern zu wünschen)  Schon komisch - die ersten 10 Kehren hab ich noch mitgezählt, dann bin ich da irgendwie in Trance hochgedrückt. Erst mein leerer Camelback  weckte mich ca 100 hm vor dem Pass.
Richtig "lebendig" wurde ich nach der o.g. Pordoi - Lasagne und ca 1 ltr Wasser.
So war ich dann lediglich 30 min vor den anderen am Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## Pan (21. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Also rechte Seilbahn. Ganz oben, wo die endet, war ungefähr unser Ziel
> 
> Da Thorsten aber gerne den Bindelweg fahren wollte um dort das schöne Panorama auf den Lago di Fedaia und den Marmoladagletscher zu genießen *wurde dieser eben schnell eingebaut.*


Na ja, ganz so wars nicht.

Spätestens seit der Plattkofel-Umrundung, bei welcher man einen entfernten Blick auf die Marmolata hatte, war für mich beschlossene Sache, den Gletscher aus möglichst nächster Nähe sehen zu wollen und den Bindelweg ab zu reiten. Kartenstudium besagte, dass dies zumindest theoretisch bei der Sella-Umrundung möglich sein könnte.

Und nun standen wir am frühen Nachmittag bei schönstem Sonnenschein in Arabba, nur noch getrennt von einer lächerlichen Bergscheide vom Ziel meiner Sehnsüchte - dem, wie es heißt, geilsten Panoramaweg der Dolomiten, Alpen, Europas,Welt,Universum...

Der Blick von unten hinauf sah nicht wirklich furchteinflößend aus - 800/900 hm auf breiter Schotterstraße. Das is ungefähr 3 mal übern Deister - pah!!!!
Gut, sicherlich, ein wenig steiler. Aber wir waren ja nicht das erstemal in den Alpen. Die Wege sind in Serpentinen angelegt - kann man eigentlich gut hoch drücken; und wenn ne Rampe von mehr als 25% kommt, dann schieben wir halt kurz mal zwischendurch - haha!!

Die erste Rampe kam nach wenigen Metern, hatte ca. 40% und zog sich gut 500hm konsquent Falllinie zum Berg bis zur Mittelstation hinauf - entzückend. 

Das fiese war dabei weniger die Steigung, als vielmehr dieser eklige, grobkörnige Schotteruntergrund, der einen beim Schieben immer ein wenig mit der Sohle durchrutschen ließ - ein Gefühl wie drei Schritte vor/zwei zurück. Und die permanente Befürchtung, gleich mit einer selbst ausgelösten Gerölllawine ins Tal zu rauschen.
Irgendwann schaltet man dann ab und zählt nur noch die Schritte - 50 Schritte vor, eine Minute Pause, 50 Schritte vor, eine Minute Pause..... Zum Schluß hin waren die Intervalle bei 10 Schritte/1min Pause angelangt.

Irgendwann kam ein Abzweig von dieser Piste, der flacher aussah. War er auch - bis zur nächsten Biegung. Danach wurds nur noch steiler und der Weg wurde zum schmalen Klettersteig auf dem man sein Bike nur noch tragend bergauf wuchten konnte und endete eigentlich erst an der Mittelstation.

Hier zog sich linker Hand ein schöner Weg am Hang entlang - es konnte nicht mehr weit sein. Zwei Bike-Ragazzi, die des Weges kamen zur Sicherheit angesprochen: Porta Vescovo?? No,no,no!!!! Natürlich nicht. Der andere Weg wars. Der steilere. Schei$e!

Schließlich waren dann auch diese letzten Hm bewältigt und zur Belohnung gabs die grandiose Aussicht auf die Königin der Süd-Dolomiten, die Marmolata, einen Liegestuhl in der Sonne und ein entspanntes Nickerchen, bevor wir uns an die Eroberung des Bindelweges machten.

Er hat seinen Ruf zurecht.

P.S.: Falls dies jemand ließt, der da auch mal hoch möchte und nicht weiß, ob er Schotterpiste oder den Klettersteig hochschieben soll - tu Dir einen Gefallen, nimm die Seilbahn!


----------



## Rabbit (21. September 2004)

Es ist doch immer wieder mal Lustig auch über den Tellerand zu schauen. Folgende "Tourbeschreibung" fand ich bei der Suche über Google mit dem Suchbegriff "ronde sella":


> *Die Sella Ronde I*
> Die wohl schönste Runde in den gesamten Alpen überhaupt (meine Meinung, grins)! Nur ca. 55 km, aber 4 Pässe: Sella, Pordoi, Grödner und Campolungo. *Nie über 12 %* und landschaftlich ein absolutes Erlebnis. Ob man die Runde im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fährt, ...


Quelle: http://home.wtal.de/Frederic/radfahren.htm
 Was stellen wir uns eigentlich so an?
OK, das waren wohl Trekkingradfahrer!


----------



## Pan (21. September 2004)

Hihihi!!!

Hier mal ein Zitat ausm Reisen/Routen/Reviere-Forum, Thema "Sella Ronda":




			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt direkt zur prota vescovo hochgeschoben ? seid ihr denn total wahnsinnig ? ich hatte als feed-back auf den artikel ein mail erhalten, wo mich eine gruppe genau deswegen aufs übelste beschimpfte - hatte die message aber nicht ernst genommen (verarschung ?), weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, daß irgendeiner so dämlich sein kann und die schwarze skipiste hochschiebt (sorry, aber das muß ich hier so deutlich sagen !), v.a. wenn er sonst nach dem "roadbook" fährt. was hat euch denn da geritten ???


----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2004)

*Tag 5: Latemar-Tour*
(Nach einem Tourvorschlag vom Kurt, Steineggerhof) 

Die Anreise zum Latemar erfolgte auch heute wieder mit dem PkW bis zum Karerpass, dem Startpunkt der heutigen Tour.
Der Karerpass ist zu dieser Jahreszeit gut besucht und daher ist es schon recht voll. Wir finden jedoch noch zwei Parklücken gegenüber dem Hotel Savoy wo wir unsere Wagen stehen lassen können. Da ich leider am Vortag schon vergessen hatte mich mit Sonnenmilch einzucremen und auch keiner der anderen Sonnencreme dabei hatte besuchte ich noch einen dieser "Tourishops" um dort eine kleine Tube Sonnencreme für 9,- EUR  zu erstehen. Immerhin "Piz Buin Mountain", damit war also sogar Reinhold Messner schon auf dem Mount Everest. Die wird sicher was taugen 






Über gut Fahrbare Wanderwege, teils Trails folgten wir dem beschriebenen Weg bis zum Einstieg in das Labyrinth. Der Trail hoch zum Labyrinth musste von uns großteils schiebend überwunden werden. Am Aussichtspunkt im Labyrinth bot sich ein herrlicher Panoramablick auf den Rosengarten. Die schroffen Felswände des Latemar ragten in unserem Rücken in den Himmel. Der Aufstieg hierher hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.











Zurück zum Einstieg in das Labyrinth war der Trail dann, entsprechendes Fahrkönnen vorrausgesetzt, großtenteils fahrbar. Das in der Tourbeschreibung erwähnte Felsloch wurde jedoch nur von Gregor durchfahren, besitzt er doch von uns allen das wohl größte Fahrkönnen.

Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour sollten wir noch mit mehreren netten kleinen Trails und Wegen überrascht werden, die eigentlich bis auf einige kleine Schiebepassagen durchweg fahrbar waren. Laßt Bilder sprechen ...





















Der Rückweg vorbei am Karersee und wieder hoch zum Paß wurde von unser "Rennradfraktion"  dann auch wieder auf der Strasse bewältigt, während Olaf und ich den Trail/Weg rund um den See und dann parallel zur Strasse wählten.
Und dann der verdiente "Ausklang":






*Daten:* 
Strecke: 32 km
Höhenmeter: 1060
Fahrzeit: 3:50 Std.


----------



## foxi (22. September 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben
klasse Berichte und Kommentare man durchlebt alles noch mal  
Bleibt noch nachzutragen das der Karersee die Enttäuschung des tages für mich war. Hochgepriesen in den Touri Programmen als einer der schönsten Alpenseen glich er doch für mich eher als einen kleinen abgemagerten Tümpel. (einfach zu wenig Wasser inne) Denke da macht sich die Klimaerwärmung schon bemerkbar weil das abfließende Tauwasser der Gletscher fehlt.







@Thorsten: Einfach genial wie du den Aufstieg zum Porta Vescovo beschrieben hast. Das trifft genau den Nagel auf den Kopf.  


> Das fiese war dabei weniger die Steigung, als vielmehr dieser eklige, grobkörnige Schotteruntergrund, der einen beim Schieben immer ein wenig mit der Sohle durchrutschen ließ - ein Gefühl wie drei Schritte vor/zwei zurück. Und die permanente Befürchtung, gleich mit einer selbst ausgelösten Gerölllawine ins Tal zu rauschen.
> Irgendwann schaltet man dann ab und zählt nur noch die Schritte - 50 Schritte vor, eine Minute Pause, 50 Schritte vor, eine Minute Pause..... Zum Schluss hin waren die Intervalle bei 10 Schritte/1min Pause angelangt


----------



## Pan (22. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *Tag 5: Latemar-Tour*



Nach der Königsetappe vom Vortag ne nette kleine Runde mit wirklich schicken Trails zum Entspannen.
Die frische Milch und der Kaiserschmarrn zum Mittag waren übrigens vorzüglich
Ich war auch nicht knatschig...

...allerdings hat mir persönlich bei dieser Tour ein wenig die hochalpine Komponente gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings hat mir persönlich bei dieser Tour ein wenig die hochalpine Komponente gefehlt.


Sieh bloß zu, daß Du nächstes Jahr in "deinen" Himalaya kommst ...
Du bist ja kaum noch zu ertragen  ...
hochalpine Komponente  ...
wir sind da schließlich zum biken und nicht zum Klettern gewesen, oder doch nicht?


----------



## Thol (22. September 2004)

... na, ich denke mal, dass das Fehlen der hochalpine Komponente mindestens einem gut getan hat  , denn ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie Rabbit nach einem ganzen Tag in der Sonne ausgesehen hätte  (knallrot   )!!




​ 
    Auf alle Fälle haben die 9 Euro für _"diekleinsteReinholdMesssnererprobteSonnecremetubedieichjegesehenhabe"_ nicht wirklich was genützt - so mußten meine Armlinge herhalten .




  ... und Rabbit: Hättest du nicht das



			
				Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *Tag 4:
> *.... wurde Olaf hier zum Verhängnis, ........ Das war ein Schreck!


  nicht weniger ausführlich beschreiben können  . 
 Dieses kleine Missgeschick hat schon genug an meinem Ego geknappert    !


----------



## Thol (22. September 2004)

Der Tourenverlauf und das Höhenprofil von der Schlerenrunde Tag 2 sind fertig.






  @Rabbit: Könntest Du den Link bei der Tourenbeschreibung für den Tag 2 einfügen?! Wäre dann etwas übersichtlicher. Thx.


----------



## Hattrick (22. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind da schließlich zum biken und nicht zum Klettern gewesen, oder doch nicht?



...  dazu später mehr (der letzte Tag)


----------



## karstb (3. Oktober 2004)

> ... dazu später mehr (der letzte Tag)


Bitte lasst euren Bericht nicht unvollständig. Bis jetzt hat er mir sehr gut gefallen, und ich kann die Touren sehr gut nachvollzihehn, weil ich im Sommer auch da war. Die Plackerei von Wolkenstein die Skipiste hoch habe ich auch erleiden müssen, aber zum Glück war der Großteil fahrbar, schließlich hatte ich eine Gewitterwolke im Nacken. Irgendwie merkt es jeder, der in den Dolomiten war, dass die Wegebauer dort einen anderen Maßstab bei Steigungen anlgen. Der Weg zur Thierser Alpl Hütte ist ja noch so greade fahrbar, aber der zur Tschafon Hütte (etwas weiter südwestlich)....da macht sogar der Wanderweg Serpentinen drum herum


----------



## Beppo (27. November 2004)

Moin Moin,

Harry, draußen ist es ja sooooo dunkel und naß  . Kannst noch was schreiben?
Bitte, bitte bitte...
Danke, Beppo


----------

